# Arctic Cat 400 LE auto "power problem"



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm having a problem with the "power" of the atv. I've plowed heavy snow and pulled some heavy loads. Noticing that the machine just doesn't have the raw pulling or pushing power it once did...

I have done a fair amount of research, I'm not an atv mechanic but my first thought is that the V-belt might be worn or stretched. The engine rpm's are running high but no power is being delivered to push or pull a load.

Any thoughts or recommendations besides "take it in" ? I'd like to have some background before I "take it in".


----------



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd put money your belt is the issue. Seen this alot on machines with belts. Think about how old it is, what you done with it. Some belt wear pretty easy when a machine is pushed hard enough the CVT starts to slip. If you have a manual it should be a easy thing to do , just take your time. Look over your bearings, re grease your assemblies especially if you have it apart already. It will need to be done sooner or later, better now than mid season when it 's cold.:coolgleam


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Yep,
no question about it, more than likely just a worn out/glazed belt. 

Most people that own automatic belt driven ATVs simple do not use low range enough and the end result is a worn/burnt out belt.ANY time you exert a load on your belt driven ATV, you should be in LOW RANGE, this includes plowing snow.

Do yourself a big favor and remove your belt cover housing. Your probably going to find black dust all over the primary and secondary clutch sheeves and a glazed and worn out belt.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

cgc Zephyr said:


> I'd put money your belt is the issue. Seen this alot on machines with belts. Think about how old it is, what you done with it. Some belt wear pretty easy when a machine is pushed hard enough the CVT starts to slip. If you have a manual it should be a easy thing to do , just take your time. Look over your bearings, re grease your assemblies especially if you have it apart already. It will need to be done sooner or later, better now than mid season when it 's cold.:coolgleam


 One thing that can help you in the future is to always use low range when plowing or pulling heavy loads. Not suggesting that you didn't but, many people use hi range when plowing and it wears belts fast.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Definitely belt wear! Belt wear is normal but as mentioned can be accelarated when towing, hauling and plowing not to mention running in mud/water. Low range is your friend! Fix it before it breaks and you damage the CVT. Belts run around the $100 range or so but I would look at a heavy duty aftermarket belt for your machine. 
I'm not familiar with the AC but replacement is not really that hard, but it is not easy either. A manual will be a must to get it set up properly.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Check here: http://www.jrgraham.com:9081/browse.do?action=refresh_browse&ctg_id=7107323&exp_ctg_id=7107307 Look under BELTS and you can find the one for your model and its price.

I've had great luck with J.R. Graham. Anything that I've ever ordered has been perfect and of the highest quality. You'll find that aftermarket parts are much cheaper............


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

first thing I would do is pull the drain plug at the belt housing. If there is any moisture at all you'll have problems. I have an AC and the belt torque convertor area got moisture in there somehow and once I got it dried out I was fine. It's worth a quick check, I also thought I needed a new belt till I discovered the moisture.


----------

